# Hard shell or soft shell knee pads



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in the market for knew knee pads and while I haven't picked anything out yet I've been wondering which is better hard shell or soft shell? I know hard shell bulkier and stiffer but has anyone had problems with soft shells tearing? I would like soft but I'm broke so I need them to last for a while and withstand several crashes. What's your experiance?

Thanks


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

My experience is that hard shell pads take a few rides to break in, but you don't notice them very much after that. The level of protection is superduper.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Qubo_2408 said:


> I'm in the market for knew knee pads and while I haven't picked anything out yet I've been wondering which is better hard shell or soft shell? I know hard shell bulkier and stiffer but has anyone had problems with soft shells tearing? I would like soft but I'm broke so I need them to last for a while and withstand several crashes. What's your experiance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer soft shell. I think they feel much better


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I think soft shell is what I want but has anyone had problems with them ripping is my main question. I need them to last for several crashes. I ride the rocky trails of the mountains and may use them to do light urban riding so they may hit the concrete as well. Can soft shell handle that kind of abuse?


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Soft shell vs. concrete? = Concrete 1 Soft Shell 0

Stick to hard shell for any urban DJ or freeriding

Try these for just about anything else:
Dainese Oak Pro Knee Guards


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Rudster said:


> Soft shell vs. concrete? = Concrete 1 Soft Shell 0
> 
> Stick to hard shell for any urban DJ or freeriding
> 
> ...


I agree, soft will not hold up in time and always protect less than hard shell pads, and sometimes they trap heat in badly.

I just ordered some excellent pads I highly recommend them.

Fox Launch Sport Elbow Pad (black) 2012
Fox Launch Short Knee Pads (black) 2012

















Points I liked:
Solid Hard Shell Outer Barrier
Well Padded Inner Cushions
Breathable Materials
Covers the critical areas and has a discrete profile.
Straps for securing - therefore no requirement to remove shoes.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Don't forget to practice using the pads on the grass before riding with them.


----------

